
Apple’s response to Congressional privacy inquiry - fnwx17
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/07/apples-response-to-congressional-privacy-inquiry-is-mercifully-free-of-horrifying-revelations/
======
casefields
Not sure why TechCrunch would think it's would be filled with "horrifying
revelations" when we haven't heard form the elephants in the room.

